# New to area of Grand River... any suggestions.



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I just moved out here from the westside... i just picked up a Pop R topwater... and i got like 8 strikes in about 4 hours... only caught one of the strikes but it was a small Largemouth. If anyone can give me some suggestions on some lures/plugs/poppers for grand river near painesville - madison. I would appreciate it.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Sure it wasn't a smallmouth? Bucketmouths aren't really native to rivers


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats what i thought... but im sure it was a largemouth. I tried going out the day you posted that to catch another a take a picture... but the cold front came in and i had no luck.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Being a LEC student I'm in need of some large mouth waters. Veterans park is just not getting it done. Any suggestions???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

